# I finally got Hello Kitty :)



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

I finally got my Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I love this collection! The best collection of the year so far. Can't wait to get HK Kouture soon.

Thanks for watching.


*BP Pretty Baby*
*BPB Fun & Games*
*BPB Tippy*
*l/g Mimmy*
*l/g Nice Kitty*
*l/g Fast Friends*
*l/g Sweet Strawberry*
*l/s Strayin*
*l/s Big Bow*
*Eye Palette Too Dolly*
*small bag*
​


----------



## nunu (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing Haul!!
I love everything you got!! 

Enjoy it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome haul hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 goodies!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay for you!!


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow.. that's a major haul! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

I have saved money for HK since weeks and I am glad waiting is over now


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great stuff!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## melliquor (Mar 1, 2009)

good for you


xx


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Your haul looks fabulous! Great pics!! Have fun with it!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 1, 2009)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice to see you finally get your HK, have fun with it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Good choice on both BPB*


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 1, 2009)

enjoy your wonderful haul Susanne!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 1, 2009)

Great haul, Susanne!  We know how long you waited for it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 1, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies, I hope they make your day happy!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 2, 2009)

*dances with Susanne*

Lovely!!! Can't wait to see your next FOTD with them


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great haul!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 2, 2009)

great haul! i love the hello kitty stuff, too and i did not think i was going to!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_*dances with Susanne*

Lovely!!! Can't wait to see your next FOTD with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is my FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love these colours!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...-heavy-132339/


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

great stuff!!! i agree HK is the best collection this year!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 2, 2009)

HAVE FUN!!!! I enjoy opening my traincase and seeing all my HK stuff.. it excited me!!! lol


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope it was worth the wait!  Enjoy


----------



## User49 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is one super lush haul! Enjoy your goodies!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 16, 2009)

Great Haul! 

I got the Lucky Tom quad, Nice to be Nice l/g (to use over Meltdown l/s), the Glitter Puss eyeliner... which if I would have known more about the MAC glitter liquid liners before I bought it, I never would have got it! It actually peels off!








 You made an awesome selection from HK... makes me want the BP and BPBs too!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Oh, your so lucky! Everything is so cute!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2009)

Thank you!! I still love my HK.


----------



## CheeSauce (May 16, 2009)

Nice Haul! I <3 the Hello Kitty collection!


----------

